# Banded Brigade Outdoors



## JSwift (Dec 18, 2013)

Hey Brothers, My name is Jeremy Swift and I run the Saltwater fishing side of a organization called Banded Brigade Outdoors. Were a registered 501(c)(3) non profit that specializes in taking disabled Veterans, Active/Non Active Military and there family on once in a lifetime hunting and fishing trips free of charge. If you are a Veteran and would like to go on some of these trips with us please Pm me on here or look me up on facebook. Our facebook page is https://www.facebook.com/BandedBrigadeOutdoors or you can check out are website www.bandedbrigadeoutdoors.org . If you are a Guide and would like to help out or Company that would like to help out please fill free to contact me.


----------



## isaac.mendiola (Aug 16, 2013)

This is AWSOME. Marine vet here and would love to attend the next event! 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------

